# 8 New Shaqs coming up next season



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.

Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
Kosta Perovic 7-2 260 C (Serbia) 1985
Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985
Pavel Podkolzine 7-3 303 C (Russia) 1985
P. Samardziski 7-0 245 C (Maced.) 1986 
David Harrison 7-0 260 C Colorado Jr.
R.Swift 7-0 245 C Bakersfield, CA HSSr. 
Ha Seung-Jin 7-3 300 C (S. Korea) 1985


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Most of them wont be anything in the NBA. I like Splitter, and maybe Swift if he adds muscle but sometimes that just doesn't happen. 

I like Ivan too, but need to see him against some real competition. Too big a question right now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Ha Seung-Jin said he comes here to beat Shaq.

in 2015, I think.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Ha Seung-Jin said he comes here to beat Shaq.


:rofl: At what? Maybe a FT shooting contest, that's about it.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


i'm sure by skills you mean height....i dont see many similarities other that that


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My order;
Pavel (with all the hate, he still is #1 for most temas)
Perovic (this guy seems to be passing Pavel up everywhere)
Tiago Splitter
David Harrison
Ha Seung-Jin




Ivan truly wont be ANYTHING
I dont know who Samardziski is
I know who Swift is from reading but never seen him play


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Splitter...he ain't no Shaq by a longshot, not even a center really, but man I would LOVE for POR to draft him and place him alongside Zach and Miles :yes: .


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b
> Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985


Splitter and Shaq shouldn't be even in the same sentence, because Tiago makes Gasol look like Ben Wallace...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl: At what? Maybe a FT shooting contest, that's about it.



for real man. Shaq is the MDP in the whole world. You won't find another Shaq if you went looking in another universe. :grinning:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Shouldn't the fact that you even list Ivan's position as SF clue you he is nothing like Shaq.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...




LOL considering Shaq has no real basketball skills and gets by ONLY because he is so strong your theory would mean all those players will be huge busts.


I should also point out that if Portland could get Shaq I'd be elated. He is the most dominant player in the league, but to say he has skills is just wrong. Unless of course getting away with a charge on viturally every low post move is a skill.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Shaq has no real bball skills?

What planet did you say you were from?????


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Shouldn't the fact that you even list Ivan's position as SF clue you he is nothing like Shaq.


how about Dirk plays SG and Ivan plays point guard?
Fisher at SF
Francis at PF
Boykins at C

that would be a mismatch for all other teams.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


being tall makes you shaq now


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Now an objective opinion:
actually
Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
I don't know why everybody thinks he is a SF... haloooooo, he IS a pure pg with Jason Kidd mentality and Peja's shooting, while his only minus is his personality: he is just too modest imo to suceed in nba

Kosta Perovic 7-2 260 C (Serbia) 1985
Reality is he is close to 7'4 and since attending to many rave parties, he'll be listed at 7'8 (at least) with his buffalo shoes all that combining with 40 inch vert- Stern is seriously thinking about moving hoops from 10 to 11 or 12 feet

Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985
His biggest skills are the "woo-doo" tricks that he learned in a monastery in eastern Iran. Don't mess with him!! 

Pavel Podkolzine 7-3 303 C (Russia) 1985
Not only he can "walk and chew a gum all at the same time" but is already dominating Italian league with some incredible numbers that remind me of my 1st grade school class

P. Samardziski 7-0 245 C (Maced.) 1986 
He is soo well known that actually he doesn't need NBA, he decided to play in Kosovo league for 90 mio per season + 2 cheesburgers with soda per month

David Harrison 7-0 860 C Colorado Jr.
with his 860 pounds he can't really move from his house... damn :dead:

R.Swift 7-0 245 C Bakersfield, CA HSSr. 
haven't seen him playing yet... so I don't have any description :|... YET! 

Ha Seung-Jin 7-3 300 C (S. Korea) 1985 
He and Shaq were once wearing the same shoes... so I guess that makes him the most Shaq-like from his group...

I hope I made myself clear enough.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

if Shaq weighs 170 ibs and 6 feets tall, how good Shaq will be?

he plays C.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now an objective opinion:
> actually
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: I take it you are not too fond of these prospects?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now an objective opinion:
> actually
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooo man I'm just waiting for this post to get chewed up


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


You just picked all the 7 footers. None have Shaq's style of play. In fact, before Shaq, the only guy in history who had his style was Wilt.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: 8 New Shaqs coming up next season*



> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> You just picked all the 7 footers. None have Shaq's style of play. In fact, before Shaq, the only guy in history who had his style was Wilt.


Its not all on him, there are draft sites that are being stupid and comparing all these guys to Shaq aswell


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> I don't know why everybody thinks he is a SF... haloooooo, he IS a pure pg with Jason Kidd mentality and Peja's shooting, while his only minus is his personality: he is just too modest imo to suceed in nba


Very objective post Matiz 

But you failed to mention that he also had the D of Ben Walllace. Hard to describe such a wonderful guy though . His humility is contaminating


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

swift reminds me of shawn bradley! he's toooo thin! same some nice skills, but needs to add upper body strength - A LOT! can't see how he's compared to shaq other than he's a 5


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

none of these guys are even close to shaq. haha some said chiriaev and modest in the same sentence:laugh:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I believe this qualifies as the most idiotic post of the year.

There will never be another Shaq. He's one of a kind.

And the majority of those guys are bums


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now an objective opinion:
> actually
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


none of these players can compare with Foyle or Bradley.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

lol touche


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...



Bust
Bust
Bust
Bust
Bust
Bust
Bust
Bust


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

will Okafor become all-star in the future. probably not.

how about these guys?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

there will never be another shaq so stop looking for him


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I hope I made myself clear enough.


LOL


----------



## dounble (Mar 4, 2003)

haha excellent posting matiz.actually im pretty surprised,you really saw samardziski play?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Funny how nobody talks about these guys once they arrive. We already have 7ftrs from overseas here. 

Think of it this way, When Shaq, Hakeem, Robinson and Ewing were in college, the were completely dominant. 

Now we're talking about guys playing fifteen minutes on some unknown team. If they are so great,why are they not dominant where they are now ? 

Look at Howard's numbers. He has great numbers now. I would like to see teams wait till they have some numbers to show before wasting good picks on them. But, we all know they won't!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984------How he could have Shaq skills he's not even a Center 
Kosta Perovic 7-2 260 C (Serbia) 1985-------More like the next Zydrunas
Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985--------236 and PF
Pavel Podkolzine 7-3 303 C (Russia) 1985---could be
P. Samardziski 7-0 245 C (Maced.) 1986 -----245 not heavy enough
David Harrison 7-0 260 C Colorado Jr.---------more like Davis Robinson
R.Swift 7-0 245 C Bakersfield, CA HSSr. ------more like Chris Kaman
Ha Seung-Jin 7-3 300 C (S. Korea) 1985------Could be


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

you're forgetting skills...


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

nm.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe the Clippers will be bring "Baby Shaq" (Sofo) to the league next year.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Funny how nobody talks about these guys once they arrive. We already have 7ftrs from overseas here.
> 
> Think of it this way, When Shaq, Hakeem, Robinson and Ewing were in college, the were completely dominant.
> ...


Dwight Howard wouldn't be a starter in some of the Euroleague teams right now...
Pau Gasol was the Rookie of the Year in 2002 but in his last year in Europe you could find a lot of PFs that did better 'numbers' than him. A lot, but that didn't mean anything.
If Splitter becomes tougher, he could be a great starter in the NBA, with more experience than those HS guys.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

As far as pure strength don't forget Araujo from BYU. This guy is huge! Got a lot better shot than Shaq too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooo man I'm just waiting for this post to get chewed up


Why would it, it's a joke! 



> none of these guys are even close to shaq. haha some said chiriaev and modest in the same sentence


Yeah...AS A JOKE. Geez, I thought it was painfully obvious he was poking fun at those prospects in that post, but I guess some people just couldn't see it...


----------



## reneadorno (Apr 7, 2004)

:uhoh: Hey, hey, what I did (not) see here is just a simple omission or oversight from you guys?

How about 18 years, 7-4 and still growing, Peter John Ramos from Puerto Rico?

He was originally posted # 44 in NBADRAFT.NET and about 3 weeks later, they jump him to #35, right behind Ja Seung-Jin? And if I’m not wrong, some of you have good expectatives with Ja.


Come on, if these guys can move him 10 positions in three weeks, we can give them some credit and include PJ Ramos on this “gigantic” list, right? 

That's all for now pals.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now an objective opinion:
> actually
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...



ROLLFFFF :laugh:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> They are not as strong as Shaq, but they have Shaq Skills.
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev 7-1 245 SF (Russia) 1984
> ...


NONE of them have Shaq skills!


----------

